# New York City, March 2006



## Leinad_pt (Feb 14, 2009)

This City is the mirror of the american lifestyle..with a big atmosphere. I love NY. Those huge buildings show us the power of America.


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

NYC actually is not remotely representative of the American lifestyle. Cities like Chicago, Atlanta, Kansas City, etc. mirror American life.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

So funny there are some buildings that I don't know if I have seen before. Like this one. Not at this angle. Maybe I need to see the top.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

It's in the same street as waldorf astoria. I like the design.How do you like living in NY?


----------



## dnobsemajdnob (Jan 29, 2009)

krull said:


> So funny there are some buildings that I don't know if I have seen before. Like this one. Not at this angle. Maybe I need to see the top.


That building is on the west side of Lex near 59th street. It has a nice top.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Thank you dnobsemajdnob, I need to check it out. 



the man from k-town said:


> It's in the same street as waldorf astoria. I like the design.How do you like living in NY?


Thanks. I love living in NYC. I have been here for almost six years already. The best move I have ever done. This is my dream city. Always was, even when I was a child in Colombia. Before I came to NYC I was living and going to school in Philadelphia.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

nice! I don't know if I would like it to live in the city. perhaps a suburb, it is not so loud and smelly:lol:


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

NYC is just so massive, I am amazed every time I see it.


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Work *.*

New York... A dream *.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

New York City its great for sure kay:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thx for the comments . I would like it if they would built the pennsylvania tower. NYC needs more supertalls!:nuts:

*Trump Tower *










*Statue at Rockefeller Center*


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*wow wowee....*

to *the man from k-town*...i love your pictures of manhattan...thanks for sharing my friend...:cheers:

by the way...where is k-town?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

hi tonyboy, thank you very much! K-town is Kaiserslautern in Germany. where are you from? If you like my pics then please visit my other gallerys in my signature. bye


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome shots! NY looking real good here IMO! :cheers:

NYC definitely needs more skyscrapers!


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*i love your gallery...*



the man from k-town said:


> hi tonyboy, thank you very much! K-town is Kaiserslautern in Germany. where are you from? If you like my pics then please visit my other gallerys in my signature. bye


am from the* philippines*...i enjoyed looking at all your pretty pictures.... dancke schon for sharing them with us...


my wife and i have been everywhere in your gallery.. for example....








^^ny^^








......frankfurt^^..etc

....except *berlin, prague and dresden*....hno:

:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

nice, i hope you enjoyed the trips, especially Frankfurt.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

Love this city, full of life!


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

NY! miss youu soo muchh! in my next vacation, i will go NY again! again and again!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

oh my god..NY is just breathtaking..I love it so much :hug:


----------

